
The Game of Pogo (2011) [pdf] - mdturnerphys
http://cossdesign.com/teacher_resources/PogoRules2.0.pdf
======
mdturnerphys
My son plays this at recess every day in Seattle. He'd said something about
the rules being written by a former teacher at his school so I tried looking
them up and found this.

The game he plays is pretty much the same as explained here. He claims they
are big differences but they're pretty minor.

~~~
grimgrin
If you have time to share the differences, I'm curious

